# GBL



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone have experiences with this drug decreasing there DP and or DR?

I have DR without the DP and so the drug doesn't get "rid" of it for me, I forget about it though. Since I have nearly no anxiety (just as much as before my DR), I'd like to see how this drugs reacts with people who have anxiety symptoms and DP/DR too, to see whether it does anything for them.

If anyone wants to give it a go it's cheap, not as toxic as alcohol (WHEN DILUTED - you have to dilute it in some juice or something by using a pipette that comes with it), legal and can be bought online. It's more of a valium/alcohol type drug in that it plays with the GABA receptors in your brain, so there isn't any risk of making the DP/DR worse.

But be careful, it's heavily addictive and withdrawals can be hell. You should exceed no more than one dose a day/night (i.e. as a personal guideline don't go over 2ml a day, or 10ml a week). The GBL basically turns into GHB somewhere in your body, which is the recreational drug - but the GBL version can be used to bypass drug laws and can be bought legally this way. If you want information on GHB, go to the GHB wikipedia page and it's recreational effects, or on erowid.org.

So if anyone wants to buy this who has severe anxiety it *does* make the anxiety go away, and can make you a social animal too. But of course you have to mediate this because of the addiction potential that comes with such a drug (the withdrawal is just the same as benzo/alcohol withdrawal - hell, and should be tapered down slowly if you're addicted).

So if you think you've got nothing to lose left in your life and are up for experimenting I reccommend you buy some and start low at first, and build your way up so you find the right dosage.

I do not condone drug use.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

GBL is an ugly prodrug of GHB. It is a CNS depressant often used as an intoxicant that can be dangerous. I'm not a doctor, but in my opinion self-medicating with this drug would be a bad idea. You'd get high and feel good, but in the long-run anxiety would come back with a vengeance.

I would advise against using this stuff without discussing it with a doctor, along with any attempts at self-medication in general. Pharmaceuticals are great, but when you go around looking for anything that'll make you feel better in the moment, eventually you'll just end up with a heroin habit. Use your heads, guys.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

egodeath said:


> GBL is an ugly prodrug of GHB. It is a CNS depressant often used as an intoxicant that can be dangerous. I'm not a doctor, but in my opinion self-medicating with this drug would be a bad idea. You'd get high and feel good, but in the long-run anxiety would come back with a vengeance.
> 
> I would advise against using this stuff without discussing it with a doctor, along with any attempts at self-medication in general. Pharmaceuticals are great, but when you go around looking for anything that'll make you feel better in the moment, eventually you'll just end up with a heroin habit. Use your heads, guys.


Yup, that's why I warned of addiction. And if you're worried about GBL being a prodrug, it's easy to convert to GHB. I'm not asking anoyone to go around trying this, just those with crippling anxiety who want to give it a shot; bearing in mind it IS incredibly addictive and should not be used in the long term. A self controlling person is needed.

I was just wondering if the GBL got "rid" COMPLETELY the anxiety, whether it made it better and whether it could make people "see" clearer. I don't know, worth a shot I guess. I've used it about 10 times over the last 3 months and havn't touched it at all in the last month, no withdrawals at all.

It's up to the individual though, but if you're like me and want to spice up this shitty condition, go for it imo.


----------

